# wont stop chewing



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I know this has been asked a million times so please bare with me. My son in law has a 1year old lab that chews on everything it don't matter if its a bottle a stick retreiving dummy, his worry is of course chewing of birds. What can he do to try and stop this. Any help would be great.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dogs chew when bored or stressed. Exersice is the first thing to increase. I went through this with a couple dogs and all the advice given to me resulted in very little change. Increased the activity of the animal and the chewing went away.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

I went over to there place tonight to see how bad it was, they played fetch with a ball to wear him out he never chewed on the ball the hole time they played but as soon as they brought the dummy to throw it he would get just about to them and would lay down and start chewing on the dummy, we put a wing on it and the same thing so what would be a good thing to start with for them? Hate to see a hunting dog like this chewing up birds.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the dog just not come back with the bumper and lays down and starts to chew on it? If so, reinforce the here/come command. If the dog returns with it and starts to chomp on the bumper, either use a bumper that isn't as soft or reinforce the sit command when the dog starts to chomp. Has the dog been force fetched?


----------

